# Atlantis Awakening - Vocal New Age/world album from Jillian Aversa



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 16, 2013)

_Awakening to visions of a civilization long buried beneath the sea, she begins to wonder if they are mere dreams or memories from a past life. Aletheia: in search of truth, her timeless journey begins..._





"Atlantis Awakening" is the third album by award-winning songwriter, vocalist, and (my) spouse, Jillian Aversa! You may have heard her previous two acclaimed vocal New age/World albums http://jillianaversa.com/music/origins/ (&quot;Origins&quot;) and http://jillianaversa.com/music/through-sand-and-snow/ (&quot;Through Sand and Snow&quot;), or her lovely voice on soundtracks like God of War: Ghost of Sparta, Halo: CE Anniversary, Civilization IV and V, and Soulcalibur V, to name a few.

Atlantis Awakening is, compared to her previous albums, even deeper, richer, and more polished, with an amazing story and some very talented collaborators. If you enjoy beautiful, ethereal vocals over atmospheric textures and hybrid world/electronic rhythms, I think you'll really like this one.

We've launched a Kickstarter for the album to help fund a great physical release. The music is coming along very well, and Jill has already invested quite a bit of time and money: the album features a full boys & mens choir, live duduk, a collaboration with Grammy-award winning composer *Christopher Tin*, and multiple watercolor art pices. We'd really like to have a very special physical CD to match, along with unique rewards like hand-torn, signed posters and postcards, artbooks, glass magnets, and more.

ANY support is very much appreciated, even if you just tweet or 'Like' the page  Thank you very much in advance, and please enjoy the music!

Watch the video and back the project!


----------

